# Red Cherry Shrimp



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think i know the answer to this question, but like would some opinions anyway.. i am getting some RCS and iwould like to put them in a tank with one female apisto..im pretty she she will eat them but wanted to know if anyone else had any experience with apisto and shrimp.

Rick


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes she will probably eat them.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was pretty sure she would..another tank setup.lol

Rick


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

AWE Rick you knew you wanted an excuse for another tank


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

hehehe better get started on that fish room!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

yep thee ole " tank mates dont get along, guess I need another tank:glasses-wink: excuse works again"


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

nothing like last second eh Rick LMAO... mehh whats one more lil tank.. theres only maybe 10 shrimp in the bag


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

lol pat..theres more than that..last count was 14..lol..thanks again..

Rick


----------



## Regalis (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL. I knew for a fact there were 8. I pulled the clump of java moss out and then netted 8 to be sure you had atleast a couple females that were good sized. I wasn't positive if any hitched in on the moss or not. Glad it worked out for you! I know what I pulled for you didn't hurt our population any, when I fed them last night all I saw was a sea of little shrimps bouncing around. I believe the exact term was "holy shrimp, Batman !"


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL! You guys are hysterical!


----------

